# Mac Lash dupes!



## chako012 (Sep 8, 2009)

I found some lashes similar to Mac's and Shu's but whole lot cheaper!

Theres a dupe for the Mac Lash 20 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Lash Boutique | Stunningly Beautiful Faux Lashes | Australia | Free Shipping |

Mac 4 Lash










Lash Boutique | Stunningly Beautiful Faux Lashes | Australia | Free Shipping |

Theres a few Shu uemura Dupes as well!

The site is at

Lash Boutique | Stunningly Beautiful Faux Lashes | Australia | Free Shipping |

I've ordered some already and have been really happy with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shipping is free if you order over $50 and it comes fairly quickly!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 8, 2009)

They arent much cheaper than MAC. Especially after the MAC Pro discount


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 9, 2009)

How much are MAC lashes?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 9, 2009)

We don't all get the Pro discount  The MAC #20 lash is $20.. so that's half price. I'd say that's "a lot" cheaper.


----------



## chako012 (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly! Half price is good enough for me! Also the Shu dupes are like 10x cheaper Shu charge an arm and a leg for their lashes. I think I paid about $40 for my last pair and they were one of the cheapest ones there!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah someone mentioned Shu lashes to me.. I think it was Nat.. and when I had a look at the prices I was like "woah I think I'll pass" LOL. Thanks for the site


----------



## chako012 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just noticed they sell DUO glue too (the dark version!) I've always wanted to try that one heard it was much better then the white one!

Lash Boutique | Stunningly Beautiful Faux Lashes | Australia | Free Shipping |

 heres a link to the glue its cheap too I think MAC normally sells it for $17??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 10, 2009)

$16 according to the website


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd also be looking at Ardelle or Red Cherry or even just cheap brands you can find in places like Groove here in Australia...Whilst $10 is sort of half price compared to MAC, if I was going to go for some new cheapies then I'd just go with those brands, plus their range is a lot bigger.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 11, 2009)

I think these are worth checking out! 

Maybe it's just me... (sigh at asian eyes), but often, I find that the cheapie ones sit strangely on me, or they're just too exaggerated? I dunno. kinda hard to explain. At times, I find that even the MAC ones are a bit too much on me though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Shu lashes and have been forking out the money for them- if these are anything NEAR comparable and look half as good on me then I'll go for these lol!

I'd be interested to try that dark duo glue too- my current tube is the clear one but it's going a bit funny... it seems like it's starting to separate within the tube? Looks a bit icky haha. Probably time to replace it!

Anyways- I'm going to be trying these out and will report back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That buy two get one free offer sounds like an excellet chance for me to try these out hehe

Fingers crossed that these work out!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh I just found this thread doh..

How did you go with your purchase Crystal?  I agree with you re the cheaper brand falsies sitting funny on Asian eyes. I bought a pair of Manicare lashes from Myer 5 years ago and I would wear them, if I want a 'Miss Piggy' look.  If these look anything like Shu lashes, I am all for it too!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 30, 2009)

MAC lashes are $18 for most of them, not $20


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh, and LashesOnline.com.au have good MAC alternative lashes for much cheaper


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey ladies if you're after some Ardell lashes which I haven't used myself but the trainers at my school raved about here is a good website. They also have Japonesque which have great curlers

Online Shoppe for Discount Ardell false eyelashes, fashion lashes, duralash eyelashes, Invisibands lashes!

Pretty cheap but all good stuff I'm told. I'm going to place an order on there soon.


----------

